# Zojirushi Home Bakery Supreme



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

Hi,
Haven't been here in a while.:look: 
I am curious if anyone here uses this bread machine;
Zojirushi Home Bakery Supreme....it's suppose to be the best!
I realise a lot of people here have no use for a bread machine. I love to make bread but because of arthritis I cannot knead the dough so the machine does the work for me. With my old machine I let it do the work, then shaped and baked it in the oven. This machine makes a horizontal bread, so I wanted to try and bake it the machine. So far I am not happy with the result;the bread caves in.  
Would love your inputs.
Thanks
Rita


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Never really used a bread machine. A long time ago I found out that one of the secrets to good bread--really good bread, is to age the dough, or a portion of the dough (called biga, poolish, or pre-ferment). While you could do this in a machine, it was designed to add in ingredients, walk away, and within a few hours out pops hot bread.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I have a Zojirushi bread machine. I use it mostly to make pizza dough, but when making bread, I have found that on humid or rainy days the bread always caves in. Also, if I put too much oliveoil, it rises like its going to be fine but then the top caves in again.

When I first started using it, I followed their directions to the letter, and never had this problem. But I don't like using milk powder like their recipe calls for, so I just started winging it.

I found that I weigh my ingredients helps, and then when it first starts to mix I lift the lid and take a peek to make sure the dough has the right consistency (not too much water, not too little water).

That pretty much makes the difference. I guess I've read that different flours have different water content, so you have to gage it a bit.

doc


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

Thanks for the replies.I plan to make one soon and bake it in the oven.
Do you have a good pizza dough recipe and and can you freeze!
Rita


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Place in Zojirushi in order:

14oz Cold Water
1lb 4 oz bread flour
2 tsp sea salt
2 TBSP Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 TBSP Honey
1 1/2 TBSP Yeast

Lift lid and check dough for moisture content when Zojirushi starts mixing. You don't want it too wet, nor too dry.

When it's done, I take the dough out on a floured cold surface (like my Corian island counter), and split it in half (weighing makes this easy). This is enough dough for two thin crust pizzas. I heat up the oven and pizza stone to 550 F for at least 1/2 hour before putting in one pizza. I make the other one in a pizza pan with holes in it and freeze it. When I take the second one out of the freezer some days later, I press it out of the pan while its still frozen and put it on the pizza peel thats been generously dusted with corn meal. After the oven and stone heat up for 1/2 hour, the pizza is just about ready to stick in on the stone.

Takes about 9 minutes or so to bake.

doc


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

Thanks doc.I saved it.It is so much better when someone gives you a recipe they have made. I appreiciate.
RIta


----------

